# Victorian diamond python



## Pon62 (Nov 5, 2014)

Couple of pics of a stunning diamond found around Mallacoota. Was alerted to its presence by a bird screeching at it. By the look of the bulge in its middle it had obviously had a good feed in the previous hour!


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2014)

A Nice find there mate, pics are good too.


----------



## krusty (Nov 14, 2014)

one great looker,nice find.


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow very nice!


----------

